# Two electical workers dead



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sad....


even sadder is where this is going>



> Police did not release additional details, including names of the victims.
> The owner of Cape Cod Aggregate Corp. did not immediately return a call for comment.
> Firefighters referred questions to Cape and Islands District Attorney’s office. One of his assistants did not immediately return an email seeking comment.
> The owner of the Boston-based company for which the men worked did not respond to a call for comment.


~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Crane toppled with two guys in a basket.
> http://somerset.wickedlocal.com/article/20140413/NEWS/140418431


That is quite a rig to fall over backwards like that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140413/NEWS/404130341&cid=mostclicked


BUZZARDS BAY — Two men died instantly Saturday after a truck they were in toppled into a ditch at a job site off the Scenic Highway.
The men were identified as Joseph L. Boyd III, of Fall River, and John Loughran, of Quincy, both 34, Cape and Islands District Attorney Michael O'Keefe said.
*







Related Photo Galleries*



Boom Truck Accident
 
The workers were inside an aerial lift basket of the truck at the time of the incident shortly before 1 p.m., said Bourne Police Chief Dennis Woodside. The type of truck used Saturday has a reach of 142 feet, according to Woodside.
"That's a far drop," Woodside said.
Rescue and recovery personnel from a number of Cape fire departments, and investigators flooded the scene and surrounded the sandy and barren parcel of land where the men appeared to be working on high-tension power lines. The land at 655 Scenic Highway belongs to Cape Cod Aggregates. The workers had no connection to the company.
John Loughran, the father one of the victims, broke down Saturday as he stood at the scene.
"I lost my son today, and I love him," Loughran said. "He was doing exactly what he wanted to do being at the top of that tower. He was a wonderful kid. I love him, and I'm going to miss him terribly."
Loughran and Boyd worked for Mass Bay Electrical Corp. and were contracted to work on an NStar utility project, NStar spokeswoman Rhiannon D'Angelo said.
The $106 million project began in 2012 and includes the installation of a 345-kilovolt transmission line that runs from Carver over the Cape Cod Canal. The line joins two existing 345-kilovolt lines that already cross the canal, and the three lines will run on separate monopole towers.

NStar project director Vern Oheim said in 2012 that the work on the Cape would be largely invisible to the public except for the switch to monopoles over the canal and the transportation of a massive 350,000-pound transformer to the site of a new substation.
A message left by the Times with the Mass Bay Electric off-hours answering service Saturday afternoon was not immediately returned. The company is based in East Boston.
An off-duty Wareham police officer noticed the upended truck from the Scenic Highway and called Bourne police, Woodside said. Other workers were also on the ground at the job site when the accident happened.
The cause of the accident is unknown at this time. Woodside noted the lack of wind Saturday afternoon and said that the sediment underneath the truck appeared to be solid. However, he said, the Police Department is not handling the investigation.
State police assigned to O'Keefe's office determined that the incident was not criminal in nature. The investigation is now being completed by the federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration, O'Keefe said. The Barnstable County Technical Rescue Team, a group of Cape firefighters specially trained for technically challenging situations, was called to the scene shortly after the incident was reported and prepared to recover the bodies.
"The scene is horrific. It's a tragic, tragic accident," said Bourne Fire Department chaplain Glenn Stone, who was called to the site. "I'm just trying to comfort the families and be there for them."
American Red Cross distributed water bottles to officials on scene.
When a Times reporter called a phone number listed for the Loughran household, a woman said that nobody in the family was available to comment.
OSHA most recently inspected Mass Bay Electrical in 2005, according to OSHA records. Three violations were cited, all deemed serious. Two violations were for standards for aerial lifts. The fines for each violation were under $1,000.
Eighty percent of deaths from vehicle-mounted elevated platforms are a result of contact with electrical sources, according to the state Executive Office of Labor and Workforce Development Department of Labor Standards. In addition to electrocutions, fatalities occur from failure to use a fall restraint, from overturned trucks set on unstable ground, from falls from buckets and from slips and falls while using the bucket.
The truck was removed from the scene at 20:34 EDT


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> BUZZARDS BAY &#151; Two men died instantly Saturday after a truck they were in toppled into a ditch at a job site off the Scenic Highway. The men were identified as Joseph L. Boyd III, of Fall River, and John Loughran, of Quincy, both 34, Cape and Islands District Attorney Michael O'Keefe said. Related Photo Galleries [*]Boom Truck Accident The workers were inside an aerial lift basket of the truck at the time of the incident shortly before 1 p.m., said Bourne Police Chief Dennis Woodside. The type of truck used Saturday has a reach of 142 feet, according to Woodside. "That's a far drop," Woodside said. Rescue and recovery personnel from a number of Cape fire departments, and investigators flooded the scene and surrounded the sandy and barren parcel of land where the men appeared to be working on high-tension power lines. The land at 655 Scenic Highway belongs to Cape Cod Aggregates. The workers had no connection to the company. John Loughran, the father one of the victims, broke down Saturday as he stood at the scene. "I lost my son today, and I love him," Loughran said. "He was doing exactly what he wanted to do being at the top of that tower. He was a wonderful kid. I love him, and I'm going to miss him terribly." Loughran and Boyd worked for Mass Bay Electrical Corp. and were contracted to work on an NStar utility project, NStar spokeswoman Rhiannon D'Angelo said. The $106 million project began in 2012 and includes the installation of a 345-kilovolt transmission line that runs from Carver over the Cape Cod Canal. The line joins two existing 345-kilovolt lines that already cross the canal, and the three lines will run on separate monopole towers. NStar project director Vern Oheim said in 2012 that the work on the Cape would be largely invisible to the public except for the switch to monopoles over the canal and the transportation of a massive 350,000-pound transformer to the site of a new substation. A message left by the Times with the Mass Bay Electric off-hours answering service Saturday afternoon was not immediately returned. The company is based in East Boston. An off-duty Wareham police officer noticed the upended truck from the Scenic Highway and called Bourne police, Woodside said. Other workers were also on the ground at the job site when the accident happened. The cause of the accident is unknown at this time. Woodside noted the lack of wind Saturday afternoon and said that the sediment underneath the truck appeared to be solid. However, he said, the Police Department is not handling the investigation. State police assigned to O'Keefe's office determined that the incident was not criminal in nature. The investigation is now being completed by the federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration, O'Keefe said. The Barnstable County Technical Rescue Team, a group of Cape firefighters specially trained for technically challenging situations, was called to the scene shortly after the incident was reported and prepared to recover the bodies. "The scene is horrific. It's a tragic, tragic accident," said Bourne Fire Department chaplain Glenn Stone, who was called to the site. "I'm just trying to comfort the families and be there for them." American Red Cross distributed water bottles to officials on scene. When a Times reporter called a phone number listed for the Loughran household, a woman said that nobody in the family was available to comment. OSHA most recently inspected Mass Bay Electrical in 2005, according to OSHA records. Three violations were cited, all deemed serious. Two violations were for standards for aerial lifts. The fines for each violation were under $1,000. Eighty percent of deaths from vehicle-mounted elevated platforms are a result of contact with electrical sources, according to the state Executive Office of Labor and Workforce Development Department of Labor Standards. In addition to electrocutions, fatalities occur from failure to use a fall restraint, from overturned trucks set on unstable ground, from falls from buckets and from slips and falls while using the bucket. The truck was removed from the scene at 20:34 EDT


It wasn't that windy and the ground was solid.. How the heck did it tip? Does it have out riggers to level itself? Maybe one gave?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Incubus311 said:


> It wasn't that windy and the ground was solid.. How the heck did it tip? Does it have out riggers to level itself? Maybe one gave?


I don't think the ground was that solid because it just thawed out from the winter.

I'm sure it has the out riggers, but who knows if they used them.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think the ground was that solid because it just thawed out from the winter.
> 
> I'm sure it has the out riggers, but who knows if they used them.


The pictures I saw showed the outriggers out.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think the ground was that solid because it just thawed out from the winter.
> 
> I'm sure it has the out riggers, but who knows if they used them.


Yeah the outriggers are out in those pics. 
Many of the newer boom trucks like that one wont allow the boom to go up very far with out the riggers being extended and planted.

I think we're all going to need more info on this one to find out how in the hell a truck like that tipped up like that. Amazing and sad all at the same time.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's a good bit of boom, not much room for error. the one thing about lanyards is you can't jump free of the thing either. I wonder if the fall killed em or if they were crushed (I guess with a 100' fall doesn't much matter). damn shame, RIP.

yes the riggers were out


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jrannis said:


> That is quite a rig to fall over backwards like that.


 I've run smaller rigs similar to that, and they often came with a very restricted or prohibited load capacity when extended opposite the truck length, because without a rear outrigger the truck weight wasn't enough to counterweight any sort of load.

I wonder if the operator picked the guys in a safe position and then swung his boom, being overconfident in his counterbalance because he was picking such a "light" load.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think the ground was that solid because it just thawed out from the winter.
> 
> I'm sure it has the out riggers, but who knows if they used them.


Usually the outriggers have to be down in order to operate the bucket.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

IslandGuy = LawnGuyLandSparky.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> American Red Cross distributed water bottles to officials on scene.


 Exactly why I won't give to the Red Cross. 

3 months after Hurricane Sandy they were still distributing "food" to people over a mile inland. People returning home from grocery shopping. And the "food" was potato chips and Fritos.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

I googled the most dangerous jobs.. Fire fighters came in at #13 on the list. Can anyone guess what # electricians are?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Most dangerous jobs in the world or USA?


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Most dangerous jobs in the world or USA?


I believe it was the usa


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Incubus311 said:


> I believe it was the usa


In that case, inside wireman doesn't even make the top 15 list.. but outside lineman are at #7 most dangerous! 

Guess that's why linemen typically make more than inside wireman... hard, dangerous work.


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

That's sad.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

My list just said electrician


----------

